

Rapid Desert Formation May Have Destroyed China's First Kingdom - diodorus
http://www.livescience.com/49321-earliest-china-kingdom-desert.html

======
trhway
correlating climate changes and the history of rising/falling civilizations is
pretty fascinating, like Roman Empire - 2000 years ago Mediterranean being
comfortable for grain growth with drying out half-thousand years later with
parallel warming out of the middle of Europe making it much more comfortable
for agriculture, the heating peak of 1000 years ago in Mediterranean and
Caliphates taking the whole region over and pushing back the Caliphates by
Europeans with cooling down into the Middle Ages, Viking Age is basically the
result of peak warming climate the same like Caliphates, Mongol Empire when
grassy steppes with water for horses, yet without massive forests, formed
across the whole Eurasia...

------
JoeAltmaier
Weren't they a 'water empire'? Did they create the desert? Then it could be
considered a failed policy that brought them down.

~~~
kirian
The article suggests there was a worldwide climate shift:

"The scientists noted that, at about the same time that Hunshandake dried out,
a major climatic shift was occurring worldwide that caused extraordinary
droughts on all of the continents in the Northern Hemisphere. "

